
Last Week in Pony – November 4, 2018 - jdhorwitz
https://www.ponylang.io/blog/2018/11/last-week-in-pony---november-4-2018/
======
bajsejohannes
I'm pretty into Pony, but I don't understand why this is posted or have
gathered so many votes. If there's a post about Pony on the front page of HN,
it shouldn't be this.

